# Going mad over this....



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

For once, I'm not obsessing on the fireworks but worrying about something else. I help with a project for the homeless, newly rehomed and those about to become homeless. There is a guy who is likely to be evicted and become homeless tomorrow and he waited until today to let me know that he has four cats that will also be thrown out.

The best suggested by the housing association have to suggest is that the RSPCA will come to collect them! May be my prejudice but I don't trust the local RSPCA at all. If he had given me ore notice, this would be so much easier. He brought it on himself - his poor cats didn't.

He wants them back when he finds somewhere and doesn't want them split up in the meantime - doesn't make it easier.

I have spent tonight trying to get him pinned down. I now know that there are three males and one female but at this point I don't know if the males have been neutered!!! Even as an emergency measure, I can't bring three un-neutered males into the house with our large crew of rescues.

Why didn't he give me a chance to sort something?

I don't really expect anyone to be able to offer practical help but I had to vent somewhere!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

This is a tough situation for sure. I know the guy is likely under a lot of duress, but if he truly cared about his cats' welfare wouldn't he likely have mentioned it prior to this? It seems to me that if the RSPCA comes to collect them he won't have a choice to get any of them back, never mind being able to specify they don't get split up in the meantime. If you were able to do anything for these cats, I don't think you have to guarantee him he will get all of them back and that they won't be split up - he can't even begin to be in a position to care for 4 cats properly. I think your first step is to find out if the males are neutered, then take it from there.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Ugh, how aggravating! I would be really resentful of being put in that situation too. Some people make it so hard for others to help them, and it's not always entirely their own fault--if some of these people didn't struggle so much, for whatever reason, with these sorts of basic and integral skill sets, like time management, planning, organization, etc. they might have an easier time of looking after themselves and might not be in such dire straits in the first place. It's sad, and you feel for them, but it doesn't make them any easier to deal with. And, of course, as you said, the cats are blameless in this situation and have no means by which to help themselves. It's hard not to feel a bit like your compassion is being used as a tool of manipulation because, _of course_, you'll stay up all night making phone calls and sending emails, calling in favours, and just generally stressing out and running yourself ragged to save the lives of someone else's cats! Been there, done that--I'd do it again in a second if necessary, but wow, does it ever make me angry and upset! Situations like this are part of the reason _compassion burnout_ is so prevalent a problem for people who rescue.

I'm with you 100% about not trusting the RSPCA--if even just because any large organization or municipal shelter like that is so bureaucratic that cats do end up falling through the cracks. I've not personally had this happen, mind you, but I do know of other rescuers who have had their cats mistakenly euthanized by such facilities. I also agree with Heather that under normal circumstances, were you not involved, that this man would not be getting his cats back, and he would not be in a position to dictate what happened to them or that they be kept together. I don't know the specifics of his situation, so I can't pass judgement over whether or not this man will be likely to be able to provide for his 4 cats in the future, nor do I think that it's possible to rule on whether or not he truly loves his pets, considering the sorts of personal and social issues that come into play when discussing topics like homelessness, unemployment, and poverty and their causes. I would posit that living in an apartment would be a much better situation than living in a cage at the RSPCA waiting to be either adopted, which might make the cage time worth it in the long run, or euthanized. For the cats' sakes though, it would certainly be nice for them to be kept together if they're emotionally attached to one another. It's so hard to find placements for 4 cats, though! *pulls out hair* This situation has me stressing out just discussing it, lol!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Heard since posting - the three males AREN'T neutered. I'd take them temporarily but I can't bring them into a houseful of cats (one with FIV) when three out of four haven't been "done".

With the best will in the world, i'd try to keep the apart but you can't make guarantees,


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh boy - if he's got three unneutered males, then unless the female is spayed likely she is pregnant. Oy, just gets better doesn't it? I'm not envying you. atback


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

She is spayed - thankfully. The only good point really!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness. What an awful situation all around.  To give the man the benefit of the doubt (sort of)...perhaps it wasn't so much a question of not being able to arrange for something for his cats or of not caring as much as it was an inability to confront the sad reality that his cats were going to be homeless as well. 

None of that changes the situation, of course. I suppose he's already asked people he knows if they could take his cats temporarily, but maybe if he told them that it would be just for a few days, and that someone is helping him with placement, he could find one person willing to do that. That would at least buy you a little time. 

I don't know why the man is being evicted, but do you get the sense that the males are intact because it was a financial issue? 

The local SPCA here claims they're no-kill, but if animals aren't adopted after a certain amount of time, they're sent to the pound, where are they euthanized. So I don't blame you for not trusting the RSPCA. However, if that's the only option, do you know how long they keep animals before euthanizing them? I've seen anywhere from 3-10 days. But is their policy that if you surrender an animal, you can't take that animal back? I know some shelters have that as a policy.

Fingers crossed that somehow you (or someone) can place these poor kitties!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

He was evicted this morning - the cats are "on the street". I've arranged for them to be fed tonight and a hoping for help with them tomorrow. It's a nasty night out and I'm not happy and I so wish he had told me earlier.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The cats were just turned outside?

I'd be living in my car with all 3 of them before I'd let that happen...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Are U.K. eviction laws more stringent than ours? Over here, you get a month's notice but you can fight eviction for SEVERAL months.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, he'd been fighting it in theory - basically by doing nothing and going into denial - most of this is totally his own fault!!!

I agree with you about the car but he doesn't have one - only a mobility scooter.

I've been in touch with the Cat Protection League and am hoping and praying they can help.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Arianwen, I really feel for you. You have a lot more patience than me as it aggravated me just reading your post about the man. I understand people run into hard times but to then put upon people like yourself and leave with situations like he has with the cats just annoys me. Sorry, I know I sound very callous. I hope you have some luck with getting a home be it even temporary for his poor cats. I think they would probably be better off to get the chance at new homes


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

There will always be people like this...and people like Arianwen are again left to pick up the pieces.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorted feeding again tonight - cats are currently on a waiting list for a major no-kill shelter. Trying to get them to shorten the waiting list. The trouble is that he wants them back if he gets a house and no charity is willing to go with that - they don't have room and they would want the neutered.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Arianwen said:


> Sorted feeding again tonight - cats are currently on a waiting list for a major no-kill shelter. Trying to get them to shorten the waiting list. The trouble is that he wants them back if he gets a house and no charity is willing to go with that - they don't have room and they would want the neutered.


Well, I guess that's too bad for him then. I don't think there's anything wrong with him wanting to be able to get his cats back, but, honestly, it's probably just not going to be possible. He didn't make arrangements for the cats prior to the day before being evicted, and the extent of his last minute planning was foisting the responsibility off on you. He's put you in a bad spot, and you really don't have any actual obligation to clean up his messes for him (although it's wonderful of you to care enough to do so, despite the lousy position it's put you in), but anything you do for these cats is above and beyond what he has a right to expect from you; if the best you can manage is to get them spots at a no-kill shelter than he has absolutely no right to complain! 

Also, I would just go ahead and neuter the cats, regardless of what he thinks about it. If the cats are currently outside, it's only a matter of time before they start getting all of the unfixed female cats in the area pregnant. I really don't think he should get to make any decisions regarding what happens to the cats at this point, unless he can be involved in the process of finding the cats a new home or has a family member or friend who is willing to take them for him.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have warned him that no responsible charity will be willing to have keep un-neutered. They are now on a waiting list. A relative has agreed to take them for a few days and I a supplying cat carriers - the trouble is that it is going to take more than a few days for a place to be freed up for them. I also don't see them as likely to be willing to give the back.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Look, I'm very sorry, but a person who gets themselves into a position where they are about to be evicted is not, in my opinion, someone who can make demands about getting his cats back. 
Things have to get pretty dire before you just get kicked out of your house. This is a situation that has been building up to this point for a while now and just ignoring things will not make your problems go away. There are many people out there willing to lend a helping hand, but you have to actually get off your behind and ask them for it.
I think everyone, including the cats, will be beter off if they are not returned to him. 
These people who can't take responsibility for their own decitions and actions drive me bonkers!!!
One of the reasons I am not a people person!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I can see both sides of the issue - unfortunately there are people who have mental health issues that prevent them from planning properly and handling situations like this the way we think they should or wish they would. There is a reason he became homeless after all. On the other hand, at least notifying someone (like Arianwen) that it was going to happen would have gone a long way toward providing for his cats.

That being said, I hate to see this person lose his home and all his pets too. Maybe someone could take in just the spayed female and keep her for him, and let the males all go to the rescue, be neutered and adopted out? Just hoping he might be able to get at least one of his pets back when he is able to get some housing.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

This is turning into a bit of a soap opera. The cats are caught and have been transported to his relative. They are safe and well but everything is still temporary.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, bless you for getting them off the streets. I know he is really sad and worried about his cats, but you have to do what is right for them, and unfortunately, that may be finding new permanent homes. That would probably be a good thing, and maybe a better life for the cats in the long run. It's still sad. I cannot imagine losing my babies and can imagine how awful it probably is for this man.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, he found someone to stand guarantor for a rented property and the cats will be going back to him - next stage is to persuade hi to have the toms neutered. I can get a charity voucher so it won't cost him anything.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he really dodged a bullet there! I do hope you're able to convince him - especially since there would be no cost to him for having them neutered. 

And I hope he is at least very appreciative of what you've done for him. If he only knew of the worrying you did on his behalf!


----------

